# Indian Almond Leaves (Catappa / Ketapang) for your shrimp?



## Hcancino (Jun 18, 2011)

Some use it to naturally lower pH. I know that shrimp can eat the micro organisms that live on the leaf. I don't think there is a con to it unless you add too many and they release alot of tannins


----------



## evilhorde (Feb 3, 2012)

I haven't tried indian almond leaves but the same places that recomended that to me also suggested Oak leaves. I have put oak leaves in my shrimp tanks and they seem to love it. I also have a red clawed crab in the shrimp tank and the crab loves the oak leaves. I recently tried a little raw zuchini and the shrimps love that as well.

To 'feed' Oak leaves to the shrimp I simply grabbed a handful of leaves from the pile and dropped them in. A few floated for a little while but eventually they all sink.


----------



## randyl (Feb 1, 2012)

I add 2 to 3 leaves to my tank (20G) every month or so, I don't remove them until they're completed eaten which can take months. I try not to have more than 5 in a 20G at any time.

It contains tannin and humic acid, possibly other trace, good for most shrimps. It's also said to reduce bacteria infection or boost immune system (but not sure how much). Shrimps love to pick on them for food, also they create good shelter/hiding place for shrimplets or molting shrimps (or shrimps in bad mood).

Nothing to lose I think.


----------



## beetea (Jan 27, 2012)

I toss them into my RCS/CRS tank once in a while but can't really say if they're anything more than something to munch on. They seem to prefer the veggie sticks that I toss in and only eat the leaves when they can't find anything else to eat.

If your pH is high (ie. >7), they do help lower it. Lower pH can be beneficial since harmful ammonia is converted to non-toxic ammonium in acidic conditions.

http://www.extension.iastate.edu/CropNews/2008/0421JohnSawyer.htm


----------



## garfieldnfish (Sep 25, 2010)

I use them in all of my shrimp tanks and only removed them when the shrimp have eaten the leaves until only a skeleton is left. They don't just pick stuff off of the leaves they actually seem to eat them. I go through 1 large leaf in a 10 gal each month. The shrimp population varies and I also have oak leaves in the tank. I am tempted to add banana leaves. Anyone know how well they are received by shrimp?


----------

